# Found a hilarious video



## Ill_Ame (May 31, 2006)

Don't know if this has been posted before, but it had me laughing my ass off and it was _begging_ to be shared.
Without further ado, I bring you:



You can get it on youtube, but the synching is a little off, so I'd recommend sticking with AMV.org.

(I claim no ownership of this AMV)


----------



## FinalDragon13 (May 31, 2006)

Thanks dude, that was the greatest Naruto Amv i ever saw  

reps


----------



## Seany (May 31, 2006)

that was great!


----------



## Anego (May 31, 2006)

can't stop laughing watching it! XD


----------



## mortsleam (May 31, 2006)

pretyy awesome


----------



## Esupio (May 31, 2006)

Awesome.
Seriously awesome.
Gotta love the Oro and Kabuto Vader one.
But the DBZ thing woah. just woah


----------



## starsun (May 31, 2006)

LOl, it had some moments


----------



## Barinax (May 31, 2006)

I actually liked it  I thought I wasn't going to but...


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 2, 2006)

wat an awesome video, i show that to all my naruto fan buddies, thanks


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

DBZ was the best part LOL


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 4, 2006)

Ah! I love it! I couldn't stop laughing. Loved the Oro bit, 'My ding ding dong..'

Ahaha


----------



## Kaki (Jun 6, 2006)

alsome thanks!


----------



## skeepz (Jun 6, 2006)

That was great


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 6, 2006)

Family guy part >>>> all


----------



## Kaki (Jun 6, 2006)

Not quite.....but alot of great stuff....


----------



## Emma (Jun 6, 2006)

Lmao, I loved all of it XDD Especially the one where Sakura and Ino were fighting XDD

Thanks for showing it ^^


----------



## Saurus (Jun 6, 2006)

so fucking old ... jeez i cant believe u guys havent seen that yet,,, check this out if u want here

Rep if u like


----------



## Narutard1337 (Jun 7, 2006)

that was really good


----------



## Munken (Jun 8, 2006)

hahaha awesome video!
And the "real ninjas" video has been posted like 500 times now


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 8, 2006)

ROFL. Good show.

(Naruto became King of Pirates )

Favorites go to obligatory Linkin Park, Butterfly, and the Family Guy scene.


----------



## Shen (Jun 8, 2006)

crap that was great! I really laughed my ass of !


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 8, 2006)

I gotta say that was one of the best I have ever seen.


----------



## HayateMugen (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow that was funny^^ awesome xD


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 8, 2006)

Hii...llaa...rrr...ii...oo...uuu...sss..

Lovin' the credits too  thanks for the link


----------



## Chee (Jun 8, 2006)

I liked the Gai and Lee men in tights part. That was owned.


----------



## trottingfox (Jun 8, 2006)

ya iv seen it a thousand times its part of my sig
my favrits are we may look likie panzees/that bitch said some thing to make me mad/your a bitch but i love you anyway and the butterfly

the name of the songs are in the credits


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 11, 2006)

xDDD REALLY REALLY funny.
I couldn't help but crack up in the beginning when they showed the Sasuke/Itachi 'I made my mistake' part and said 'Just kidding!'


----------



## h-ozuno (Jun 12, 2006)

agh...i can't download it....although I've watched it at youtube...i want to show it to my friends...but...can't download..>i have an account, but...i..can't download!!!! does someone have another link?


----------



## Temari_Twin (Jun 12, 2006)

That was priceless LMAO


----------



## gaaraluv4me (Jun 15, 2006)

omfg that was the funniest thing ive seen


----------



## Tapater (Jun 17, 2006)

I rofled at the haku and akatsuki parts.


----------



## Hero Of Time (Jun 17, 2006)

That was so jokes! Everything was funny about it!


----------



## PsyBomb (Jun 22, 2006)

That... is one of the funniest things I've ever seen... EVER


----------



## Aburame-Shino (Jun 26, 2006)

The obligatory Linkin park was good. Shino ftw.


----------



## halohat (Jun 27, 2006)

that was funny as hell


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Jul 14, 2006)

LOL!puppy love!


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2006)

nice amv i was one of the best i seen


----------



## Giarc (Jul 26, 2006)

Lmao great video! one of the funniest I've seen.


----------



## Ritsu (Jul 26, 2006)

That was AMAZINGLY funny! The parts that made me laugh the hardest were Haku's song "You Look Like a Lady" and Kiba and Akamaru's "Puppy Love." I loved the breakfast club ending, too.

Whoever made that video is really clever.


----------

